
Heating Up Word2vec: BlazingText for Real-Time Search - trose
https://medium.com/building-ibotta/heating-up-word2vec-blazingtext-for-real-time-search-c2121bd1396
======
mikelew88
An interesting approach to a common problem. Great write up!

